# Die besten Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre



## TheGamerzZ (31. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Ich möchte mir wieder ein Spiel kaufen und würde euch fragen was nach eurer Meinung so die besten Spiele der letzen 10 Jahre sind... Spiele aus 2013 können auch dabei sein und alle Genre können vertreten sein  Danke!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Juli 2013)

Darauf kann man doch nur Subjektiv Antworten. 
Ich weiß nicht was du dir davon erhoffst, denn die Liste wird hier sehr lange werden wenn hier viele Antworten, denn jeder beurteilt Spiele anders und hat andere Vorlieben, nicht jeder ist eine Grafikhure der einen Geistlosen Shooter sucht.
Ich kann dir diesen Link anbieten, nämlich die PC-Spieledatenbank von Gamestar, wo du nach Kategorien (Rollenspiele, Strategie usw..) die bestplatzierten herausfiltern bzw hervorheben kannst (Wertung) : PC-Spiele bei GameStar.de - Release Dates, Wertungen, Infos zu PC Games


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Juli 2013)

Für einen der Videospiele mehr als alles andere liebt waren das die beschissensten 10 Jahre seines lebens. Altes im neuem Gewand ist nichts neues! *WTF, wo bleibt Oculus Rift?*????????????????? <= in dem Fall ein Rudeltier!


----------



## jackennils (31. Juli 2013)

Ich würde dich an dieser Stelle mal auf meinen Blog-Post verweisen, in dem ich meine Top 20 PC Spiele aller Zeiten aufzähle. Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei.


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Juli 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Für einen der Videospiele mehr als alles andere liebt waren das die beschissensten 10 Jahre seines lebens. Altes im neuem Gewand ist nichts neues!


 
Ja, in den letzten 10 Jahren kam echt nicht viel raus, was ich so zocke. Außer Dragon Age: Origins, Drakensang und Hearts of Iron blieben mir nur ein paar 4X Spiele (Galactic Civilisations, Sword of the Stars, Civ 4... wie schon von dir gesagt, altes in neuem Gewand), der Rest ist entweder Indie oder von GOG


----------



## omega™ (31. Juli 2013)

Ich schmeiß mal The Witcher 1&2 mit in die Runde.
//: Ansonsten auf *jackennils* verlinkten Blog sind viele Titel, die ich hier auch erwähnen würde


----------



## Scalon (31. Juli 2013)

Ich kann dir noch Bioshock Infinite ans Herz legen, meiner Meinung nach das beste Spiel 2013. Sonst sind in dem verlinkten blog Beitrag auch viele gute Spiele dabei


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Juli 2013)

Dark Souls, Silent Hill (ab dem drtten Teil von 2003), GTA III - San Andreas, Fallout 3 und Crysis (+Warhead) sind meine Lieblinge aus den letzten zehn Jahren.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## xpSyk (31. Juli 2013)

Bestes Spiel aller Zeiten (für mich) Half-Life 2 + Episoden. 
-> Standart, bei der Frage


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (31. Juli 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Bestes Spiel aller Zeiten (für mich) Half-Life 2 + Episoden.
> -> Standart, bei der Frage


 
Habe ich erst vorgestern neu installiert und gezockt. Finde ich auch, nach wie vor, einen super Shooter den ich alle paar Jahre nochmal zocken kann.

+ Bioshock 1


----------



## eNortiz (31. Juli 2013)

Gaaaaaaanz schwere Entscheidung...

Gibt so verdammt viele. Half-Life 2 ist auch jedem Fall ganz oben dabei, ebenfalls GTA IV und die Battlefield-Reihe sowieso.


----------



## natalie (31. Juli 2013)

Hier mal das, was mir in guter Erinnerung geblieben ist:

Mass Effect 1 (wobei ich die ganze Serie mag, aber den ersten Teil besonders).
Witcher 1+2
Dragon Age: Origins
Splinter Cell 1-3
Max Payne 2
TES: Morrowind (11 Jahre alt )


----------



## Sunjy (31. Juli 2013)

der letztne 10 Jahre...

Ganz klar.

TETRIS *HD*


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Juli 2013)

Skyrim


----------



## TheMiz (6. August 2013)

Hier mal eine Liste bis 2007 zurück, davon hast du sicher nicht alle gespielt, und schon gar nicht durchgespielt.
Das sind die besten Games und du wirst eine Menge Spaß haben diese nachzuholen  

_*2013*_
The Last of Us
Bioshock Infinite
Tomb Raider
Ni no Kuni

_*2012*_
Mass Effect 3 
Journey
The Walking Dead (Telltale)
Far Cry 3

*2011*
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
Batman: Arkham City 
Killzone 3
Mass Effect 2
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim  
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
ICO & Shadow of the Colossus Collection
Dark Souls
Battlefield 3

*2010*
Red Dead Redemption
God of War III
Gran Turismo 5
Heavy Rain

*2009*
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Demon's Souls
Killzone 2
Braid

*2008*
Grand Theft Auto IV
Dead Space
Little Big Planet
Bioshock
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots

*2007*
Colin McRae: DIRT
Heavenly Sword
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune


----------



## jamie (6. August 2013)

Ich würde sagen Bioshock2, Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Multiplayer), Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

@jackennils: War klar, dass Mafia ganz oben steht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2013)

Generell Half Life und Gothic und Farcry sowie the Witcher und Bioshock. Für einige sogar Crysis und Stalker.


----------



## Ash1983 (6. August 2013)

diverse Fußball-Simulationen und -Manager
Bioshock Infinite
Crysis 3
CS:GO
Diablo3 (inzwischen spielbar)
SimCity (macht Spaß, könnte aber deutlich besser sein ..)
C&C Generals
League of Legends
World of Wacraft (war mal ganz spaßig, weiß nicht, wie es heute ist)


----------



## Supeq (6. August 2013)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ich würde dich an dieser Stelle mal auf meinen Blog-Post verweisen, in dem ich meine Top 20 PC Spiele aller Zeiten aufzähle. Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei.


 
Anhand deines Blogs kann man gut sehen wie subjektiv das mit den "Top-Spielen" ist. Kein Blizzard-Spiel in den Top20 geht für mich gar nicht  (Starcraft, Warcraft, WoW, Diablo gehören da mindestens rein ^^)


----------



## MyArt (6. August 2013)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ich würde dich an dieser Stelle mal auf meinen Blog-Post verweisen, in dem ich meine Top 20 PC Spiele aller Zeiten aufzähle. Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei.


 
Ich dachte schon du hast Mafia 1 vergessen. Aber siehe da auf dem Platz 1 findet man es!

Hätte ich auch empfohlen 


Bin auch grad mit dem Witcher 2 sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (6. August 2013)

Batman Arkham Asylum / Arkham city sollten hier auch noch erwähnt werden. In meinen augen die besten Comic umsetzungen die gemacht wurden

edit: hab grad gesehen dass the miz arkham city ja schon erwähnte


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

Jeder Teil von NHL - außer 2006


----------



## Agallah (29. August 2013)

Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl
Company of Heroes - Opposing Fronts
Bioshock Infinite
Arma 2 - Combined Operations
X-COM - Enemy Unknown
GTA Vice City
Max Payne 2


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (29. August 2013)

Meine Lieblingsspiele? Da gibts viele 

Battlefield 3 und Bad Company 2
Crysis 1
Far Cry 3 
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005 nicht 2013!)
The Last of us 
Uncharted Serie
Red Dead Redemption
God of War Serie
Metal Gear solid 4
Kingdom Hearts 1 und 2 

und viele mehr die ich grad vergessen habe.


To-do-Liste (schäm)
Batman-Serie
Bioshock-Serie
Metro-Serie
Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl (Lohnt es sich wenn man Metro durchgespielt hat?


----------



## SiQ (29. August 2013)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsspiele? Da gibts viele
> 
> Battlefield 3 und Bad Company 2
> Crysis 1
> ...



Uuuuh fang mit Bioshock an und überspring Teil 2 

Meine Favs:

Bioshock 1
CoD4 (im MP nur promod)
BF2
TES Morrowind
Splinter Cell 1-3
GTA Vice City/ IV


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (29. August 2013)

Hatte eh vor den zweiten zu überspringen, hört man nicht so viel gutes :p
Danach Metro


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsspiele? Da gibts viele
> 
> Battlefield 3 und Bad Company 2
> Crysis 1
> ...



Und ob sich Stalker lohnt wenn man die Metro Teile gespielt hat. Stalker hat eine grandiose Atmosphäre und ist auch sonst ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Oktober 2013)

@TE 
Nu, was habe ich dir gesagt, die Antworten sind so ziemlich wertlos, weil jeder was anderes mag und etwas anderes als das bzw die besten beurteilt, es würde dir auch nichts helfen wenn jetzt alle im Thread den selben Titel nennen und er die dennoch nicht gefällt.
Ist genauso als würde man fragen, welche besten Filme oder Lieder es gibt, darauf wird es nie eine einstimmige Antwort geben, nur verkaufszahlen oder Quoten, die aber auch nur einen fremden Teil repräsentieren.
Aber ich verwirre dich gerne weiter, und nenne meine lieblings bzw besten Spiele für mich : SC2, TwoWorlds, Risen... soll ich noch ein paar aufzählen ?
Wir können dich gerne beraten, welche Spiele überwiegend allgemein positiv sind bei einem Genre, alles andere ist Gruppenzwang.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

True Crime NYC *~*


----------

